# The Richard Raffan inspired scoop



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

From his "The New Turning Wood" video. A simple little cherry scoop. It's 3 1/4" long the cup is about 1/1/2" dia.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Tim that looks real good. I watched the video of him doing it but have never made one. Whatcha gonna scoop with it?

John


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't know yet John but it won't be much. :smile:


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Tim, I like your scoop, nice wall thickness. now you have to make the whole set of measuring scoops..LOL. great job!


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

Yup turned out nice. Was it harder than it looked on the video?


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Nah, it was easy. It took maybe an hour and this was the first one. The next ones should go quicker.


----------

